# Sea freight Dubai to Cape Town



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a firm for shipping about 10 cubic metres of personal effects to Cape Town, South Africa? Many thanks.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Do not use Relo Gulf. I finally received my items this past Thursday, eight months later. The stuff sat in a Miami port since November of 2010 because the company in Dubai hadn't made the payments to them for the shipping to the final destination.


----------

